# Re-entry to U.A.E Upon expired Visa



## Steve Cruse (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum and quite frankly constrained for time, therefore i apologize if I am positing on the wrong page or using the wrong method(s).

I am a Sri Lankan national with a residence/working visa in Dubai, U.A.E. Unfortunately, my father passed away a few days ago and I hurried down to SL without realizing that my residence visa was expiring (on 21.Apr.2017). 
Long story short, my visa has expired (not cancelled) and I am in SL. 

Am I able to get a visit/tourist visa and head to Dubai, U.A.E to renew my work visa?
or
Should I get the visa CANCELLED before I can apply for a visit visa? For which I assume the original passport has to be in U.A.E.

It being a holiday no one is able to get me any information until Monday (even the PRO).

Would appreciate any information at the earliest.

Thank you


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Is your company renewing your visa? If so, is that under process? Really not sure to be honest.


----------



## Steve Cruse (Apr 22, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> Is your company renewing your visa? If so, is that under process? Really not sure to be honest.


Yes they will, but they can't carry out the renewal process without me there...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You wont be able to get a visit visa either. Your PRO will need to advise you.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

First of all, very sorry for your loss. 

Your visa needs to be cancelled in all cases.

Simply send a clear colour copy of your passport data page+UAE permit, and the PRO will do the cancellation typing process. This is done to 'close the file.' No need to have original passport on hand. 

Once that is done, it is up to your company to either issue you a tourist visa, and once in-country, begin applying for a fresh employment entry visa, residence visa etc. (you can now change status without leaving the UAE), or they can begin arranging for the employment entry permit which you enter on. Usually, tourist visas are quicker, whereas employment visas take time, but this may have changed. Your PRO should know the timeframe for each, and will decide accordingly. Best of luck.


----------

